# Windows 10 video problem



## Gmoyer122 (Oct 25, 2015)

After upgrading to windows 10 my display distorts on occasion for a period of 10 to 15 seconds. usually when I am using the mouse. I have updated all my drivers,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you click on the TSG System Information Utility, save it, run the app, and then post back the results, please? It gives more of an insight into the specs of your machine.


----------



## Gmoyer122 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8086 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 695299 MB, Free - 596994 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0FRK44
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

There are known incompatibility issues with Windows 10 and Intel HD Graphics. Were you not warned when checking compatibilities before updating?


----------



## Gmoyer122 (Oct 25, 2015)

I did not know of any issues when I installed it. any options other than uninstall windows 10. possibly a fix?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

From what I'm seeing on this page, there's no plan to support the card. One option you may want to consider is purchasing and installing a discrete graphics card which does have drivers to support Windows 10.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

It looks like a laptop.
You should be running driver 9.17.10.4229 for that Intel graphics. Did your laptop also come with an Nvidia GT 525m?

Can you press the Windows flag key + R and in the open run field type: dxdiag (press enter)
On the bottom right of the screen click on "Save All Information"
Save the .txt file to your desktop and in your next reply attach that file.


----------



## Gmoyer122 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes this is a dell laptop upgraded to windows 10 from 7. Yes it has a NVidia card. attached is requested file.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0DF5&SUBSYS_04C41028&REV_A1\4&4DCA75F&0&0008
> Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 10.18.0013.5598 (English)
> 
> ...


Update both drivers above using the links below. See how it works after.
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/92220/en-us

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us...piron-17r-n7110&languageCode=EN&categoryId=CS


----------



## Gmoyer122 (Oct 25, 2015)

updated drivers again. no change.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you pull a system diagnostics report and then attach it in your next reply?

_Right click on the Start button and select "Run"
In the open field type: perfmon /report (press enter)
Once the report completes, click on File → Save As → Name it whatever but save it to the desktop.
Back on the desktop, locate the file and right click on it. Select, Send to → Compressed (Zip).
Attach that Compressed (Zip) file. _


----------



## Gmoyer122 (Oct 25, 2015)

Here is the zip file. Looks like my laptop is too old to run windows 10?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Right click on the Start button and select Device Manager.
In Device Manager, double click on Display Adapters, right click on the Nvidia GT 525M and select disable.

Next, right click on Start again and select Command Prompt (admin)
Run the following command: winsat formal (press enter)
Once complete, you can go back and enable to the Nvidia GT 525M. 
Restart the system and check how it works.


----------



## Gmoyer122 (Oct 25, 2015)

same problem


----------

